# AHCI Port 1 Device Error



## Sand$ (Jul 10, 2006)

Last night, when I went to check my e-mail, my computer was on and running but there was a window with a large (UGLY!) Red X saying that my hard disk needs to be repaired or replaced and advising me to back up files immediately. I have an automatic backup in place which backs up files and a "disk image" to a Segate External Hard Drive. 

I am running Windows 7 Home Premium on a Gateway Desktop with Intel Core i-7 processor.

After backing up a few files manually, I set the system to run a Chkdsk and rebooted. The Chkdsk had passed the first 3 of 5 levels, but was taking a long time with level 4 so I went to bed. Upon waking this morning, the Big Red X window was there again, but luckily my system did boot and I am still able to use it, but probably not for long.

1. If I have to get a new hard drive, is the image backup on the EHD what I would need to restore my fixed or new hard drive? If not, do I try to get an "image" file on a DVD and use that?

2. What, if anything, should I try next? Is there something, e.g. Chkdsk, which would likely repair the problem?

3. There was also something about a SMART advisory, but I don't know what that means.

I'm not even sure what else I should be asking/doing at this point. I would appreciate any/all advice and suggestions.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Can you post a screenshot of this warning? Just asking because this is also a common malware scam.

Also since this is a fairly new computer, is it under warranty?


----------



## Sand$ (Jul 10, 2006)

I forgot how to capture a screen shot. If you can tell me how, I will be glad to do that.

The computer is under warranty and Gateway said they will repair it at no charge, but I have to box it up and send it to them (at my expense) and they will fix & return it within 5-7 business days after they receive it. That's good to know, but if there's a fix I could do myself, I would much prefer doing that. Also, I think all they will do is insert a new hard drive and hopefully reload Windows, although I'm not sure they even do that. I won't know how to go about getting everything back onto the new or repaired drive from the backup I made on my External Hard Drive.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If the hard drive is faulty then they will replace it with a new one and install the operating system and apps like it was when it was new.

To get a screenshot, use the Print Screen key on the keyboard, then go to Microsoft Paint and do an edit Paste.


----------



## Sand$ (Jul 10, 2006)

I can capture the screenshot, use edit/paste to bring into PaintShop Pro, and save it as a .jpg, but then I can't figure out how to get that into my reply on this thread other than to use the paperclip icon to attach it. Is that an okay to do it?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, thats the proper way, attach it as an attachment.


----------



## Sand$ (Jul 10, 2006)

I am attaching two .jpg files that show what's happening. One is a very plain window which was, to me, a bit suspicious. But the other window which I somehow stumbled across by opening various Windows functions, is what has convinced me that I do indeed have a problem. 

If you agree that I do have a serious hard disk problem, do you agree that packing up the unit and returning it to Gateway is a good option? I hate to have to do that, especially because I will also want to be sure to remove any files that may have some personal data in them. What a bother all of this is!

I guess I should feel fortunate that (a) this is the first hard disk failure that I have ever experienced and I have worked with computers, since way back in 1964 when I was writing programs for mainframes! Maybe I'm overdue LOL! and (b) I did get some warning of a soon-to-occur failure so that I am having the chance to try to make sure that everything is backed up.

If you know of anything else I should try, please let me know.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Ok, thats legit, drive needs to be replaced.


----------



## Sand$ (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for your help. It makes me feel better about going ahead and sending it off for replacement.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Make sure you have all the data backed up as they won't save it for you.


----------

